# Adding a sub with the Pioneer system & MyLink



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

So I'm wanting more/cleaner bass out of my system. I have a 2014 with the Pioneer & MyLink setup. I've been researching a lot on here and I think I've come up with 2 different options.

I may be able to remove the 2 rear deck speakers and use that audio signal for the input into an amp to power a sub that I add. It should help give me more sound to the rear door speakers right? I think it would but I'm not sure...

Other option I've looked at is buying the PAC aa-gm44 and using that signal for the amp, but does that adapter work with the pioneer & mylink? It doesn't affect the the stock speakers just gives me an alternative signal right? I know with this option I can unhook the rear deck speakers and that should give me more sound in the rear door speakers as they'll be the only ones receiving any signal then.

Any input would be appreciated, thanks!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Nobody have any input on this? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Do a search there's lots on this 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

I have searched and haven't found anything on this...mind posting a link??

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

took me a second to find lots, 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/search.php?searchid=7776593


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

lol your link says "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

wierd, go to the audio electronics subforum, go to search and type in adding subwoofer. theres 20 results that come up. start reading.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Schnurd said:


> I may be able to remove the 2 rear deck speakers and use that audio signal for the input into an amp to power a sub that I add. It should help give me more sound to the rear door speakers right? I think it would but I'm not sure...
> 
> Any input would be appreciated, thanks!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No need to remove the speakers, you should be able to jack right off the speakers for signal. My setup in my Malibu uses the signal off the read 6x9 into a 500W Rockford Punch amp to a 500W P|2 speaker. Run off both speakers to a mono amp and your set. Just need a Line to RCA converter.


----------

